# some park shots



## Mark Evans (13 Feb 2010)

went to rufford park with young daniel today. 

as you'll see, the robins played ball.










tempting them with seed always helps

This one was watching Dan place the seed.





Rufford is a great place for birds and wild life in general. thier rather tame which helps.









there's some great inspirational bits of wood covered in mosses too.





and finally Me, posing. 8)


----------



## Gill (13 Feb 2010)

Stunning Shots, Can i use the 1st one for my desktop


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Feb 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> Can i use the 1st one for my desktop



of course mate, send your email to 

markevans127@googlemail.com

and i'll send the high res shot!   

thanks for asking gill


----------



## Gill (13 Feb 2010)

coolio


----------



## Gill (13 Feb 2010)

Thanks, Looks Soooooooo Goood as a Desktop


----------



## viktorlantos (13 Feb 2010)

Brilliant shot Mark!   
Which lens you used to capture them?


----------



## aquaticmaniac (14 Feb 2010)

These are...friggin awesome! 3 & 4 are my favourites. I'm going to do a Gill and ask for them too   

Hubby and I think you should enter the wildlife photography of the year competition. (Just don't make the squirrel jump over a fence   )


----------



## rawr (14 Feb 2010)

These shots are beautiful. I love animal photography.  Especially like the fourth one.


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Feb 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> Thanks, Looks Soooooooo Goood as a Desktop



your welcome. The full res shots are a world apart from the uploaded ones.

in actual fact, last night i had the best lesson ever from my best mate jamesm (who is actually a whiz with all things technical) in how to get the best from my images. I've been doing the whole process wrong! things should change now.



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Brilliant shot Mark!
> Which lens you used to capture them?



cheers viktor. it's the 135mm f2 L. i managed to get my old one back  8) 



			
				aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> These are...friggin awesome! 3 & 4 are my favourites. I'm going to do a Gill and ask for them too



Thanks ever so much,mail me leah and i'll send them over   



			
				aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> Hubby and I think you should enter the wildlife photography of the year competition. (Just don't make the squirrel jump over a fence  )



yeah, i did here about the disqualification. 

i'm going back to the park (without Dan) to spend some proper time there. there's all kinds of birds that come. all kinds of Tits, nuthatches,dunnocks and many finches all come real close.



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> These shots are beautiful. I love animal photography.  Especially like the fourth one.



thanks thomas, recently my love for outdoor photography, has taken a much welcomed boost of 'get out and do it'  ]

I'm finding beauty in almost anything and it's opening my eyes in how to maybe approach future scapes. Moss does rule the natural world, so I'll be following this avenue closely


----------



## George Farmer (14 Feb 2010)

Great captures, Mark.  Love the bokeh.

What lens(es)?


----------



## Gill (14 Feb 2010)

THat Stump diserves a Good home in someones tank


----------



## aquaticmaniac (14 Feb 2010)

Agreed on the stump!

Thanks for the photos, Mark. The bird is now my desktop background   Gorgeous stuff.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Feb 2010)

Great photos as always Mark, composition always spot on, congrats


----------

